# Valve cover interchange??



## jasonl74 (Jul 12, 2017)

Will an Altima 2.5 valve cover from 2008 fit a 2008 Rogue? The pics I find look identical, but they are showing different part numbers. There's about a $30 differance in price. I have oil leaking around the plugs pretty bad and it's my understanding those plug gaskets are not serviceable and I need to replace the valve cover. Does anybody know if they interchange. I would think so.....but.....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well the gaskets are identical, so I would think yes you could. I did a bit of the same type of reflection when I looked for an 06 valve cover for my X trail. The Nissan price difference for it versus an 06 Altima's is over $200, in fact almost 300 more. Ultimately the difference is that one is Japanese sourced and the other US sourced. Anyway I wrote a long thread about the research I did to figure out if it would work, which you can search for to read, but I did conclude that for the same generation qr25de engine that the valve covers were interchangeable.


----------



## jasonl74 (Jul 12, 2017)

To follow up my original post, the answer is yes. I just put a new 2008 Altima valve cover on a 2008 Rogue. . . . .


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for following up and confirming the fit!


----------

